# help with algae id?



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've checked James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide and would love some 2nd opinions!

Here's the DWG:

algea1

It looks almost like a dust ball.. I have 3 amano shrimp but they just hide all day behind a rock. Maybe they are snacking on it at night but it doesn't clear up on its own. I use a toothbrush to rake it out.

I'm thinking its Rhizoclonium, Hair, Thread, Fuzz, or Staghorn?

Update: Added 20 cherry shrimp to see if they will eat it.

Here's the rotala:


algea2

I think this is just brown diatoms. Covers the lower growth... my Otto's try to eat it but they are too big and I think they are bending the leaves at the tips.

Thanks!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Nobody? 

Is it the pic quality? I can try with the wife's camera which should help..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it's a little hard to see from the photos - not your fault, the algae is just still small. The description does sound like the begining of hair algae, though.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

look like brown algae to me, new tank? nitrate level too high?


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Update:

*Algae 2* - Standard brown algae and it's pretty much gone. Not sure if it's just time (tank has now been up for 3 months) or if it's because I did a big clean and changed my dosing formula.

*Algae 1* - Still undiagnosed. I did a massive trimming, down to 2mm, on the hairgrass in order to get rid of this stuff as it was choking up the area between the blades. It's much reduced at the moment but it's still there. I've since added ~15 cherry shrimp and just added 6 more amanos yesterday (thanks Pat) for a total of 9.

Here are some high res pics from just after the trimming:

























_For clarification, it's the stuff at the base of the dwarf hair grass that I'm concerned with._

Talking with the gentleman at KingEd I described what I was seeing and he thought it might be fungus. (But I didn't have any pictures on me)

Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I just tested my parameters as a I figured someone might ask,

Tank: 7.9g
PH: 6.4
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10-20 ppm
Temp: 73-75f
Lighting: Two 13w fluval lights (bought an extra) on for 4 hrs on, 3hrs off, 4hrs on
CO2: Pressurized, on 1hr before lighting and off 30m before lighting goes off.
Water changes: Since the big mow I've been doing 50%, 2x per week. Before the mow (when those pics were taken) I was doing 50% 1x per week. 
Ferts: EI dosing


----------

